# Getting FO smell out of silicone mold



## cindymeredith (Mar 10, 2009)

my silicone mold after washing, still tends to smell like the last batch of soap I made.  This doesn't seem to be transferring to the next batch, which is good but I'm wondering if anyone has a trick to get the smell out of the mold.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## candice19 (Mar 10, 2009)

cindymeredith said:
			
		

> my silicone mold after washing, still tends to smell like the last batch of soap I made.  This doesn't seem to be transferring to the next batch, which is good but I'm wondering if anyone has a trick to get the smell out of the mold.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm a new soaper myself, but I was told by someone at Brambleberry that rubbing alcohol will do the trick!

Funny how silicone advertisements actually say it won't hold scents...


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you, I will definitely try this.  And you're right...it's funny how they say it won't hold the scent...but I've had the problem with every batch!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 10, 2009)

*x*

maybe soak it in warm water and 1/2 cup of baking soda?  i've never had a problem with my blue molds or with wilton molds.


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> maybe soak it in warm water and 1/2 cup of baking soda?  i've never had a problem with my blue molds or with wilton molds.



I never thought of baking soda..thanks for the tip!


----------

